# Can someone explain Kernels



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Now that we are unlocked I know that we can use different kernels. But I'm coming from a dx and I'm not sure how to flash them. Or which ones I can use with my device, and rom that I'm on.

Can I use any kernel with any rom?

can I use the stock kernel from samsung updates on a custom rom?

How do you flash a kernel?

What are big no nos when messing with kernels?

Thank you!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

We'll take these one at a time:

*"Can I use any kernel with any rom?"*
No, As a rule there will be a different kernel for AOSP and Touchwiz Roms. They should be clearly marked.

*"can I use the stock kernel from samsung updates on a custom rom?"*
If you're running a touchwiz rom, yes. CM9/10, AOKP and any other AOSP based Rom, no

"*How do you flash a kernel?"*
In recovery, just like a rom, no need to wipe anything, tho some prefer to wipe cache and davlik cache when flashing kernels

*"What are big no nos when messing with kernels?"*
See question 1 

Hope this helps


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Now that we are unlocked I know that we can use different kernels. But I'm coming from a dx and I'm not sure how to flash them. Or which ones I can use with my device, and rom that I'm on.
> 
> Can I use any kernel with any rom?
> 
> ...


*Can I use any kernel with any rom?* Kernels and roms are independent, whit that said not every kernel will work for everyrom out there. There are some kernels that are made specifically for CM9/CM10 and some that are for the stock TW roms. Pretty much just read the dev's instruction for which roms the kernel is for.

*can I use the stock kernel from samsung updates on a custom rom?* Yes, before the bootloader was unlocked most of the stock based TW roms were using the stock samsung kernel. Now with the bootloader unlock some devs are including the kernel with the rom install (Synergy is in example).

*How do you flash a kernel?* Just flash in CWM like you would a normal rom. Just make sure you read the dev's instruction first.

*What are big no nos when messing with kernels?* Make sure you *read *the dev's instructions for installing and how to use it, make sure you know what your doing. Also since the bootloader is unlocked, you will need to unlock your bootloader in order for the kernels to work.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> We'll take these one at a time:
> 
> *"Can I use any kernel with any rom?"*
> No, As a rule there will be a different kernel for AOSP and Touchwiz Roms. They should be clearly marked.
> ...


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> *Can I use any kernel with any rom?* Kernels and roms are independent, whit that said not every kernel will work for everyrom out there. There are some kernels that are made specifically for CM9/CM10 and some that are for the stock TW roms. Pretty much just read the dev's instruction for which roms the kernel is for.
> 
> *can I use the stock kernel from samsung updates on a custom rom?* Yes, before the bootloader was unlocked most of the stock based TW roms were using the stock samsung kernel. Now with the bootloader unlock some devs are including the kernel with the rom install (Synergy is in example).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

